# Need Help on witch led lights to get?



## intelik808 (Aug 18, 2012)

Im currently looking to replace my current lighting to something more efficient.
I want to know what would be the best for my set up. 3x current usa trulumen pros 8,000k or 2/3 Finnex FugeRay2s Double 7000k lights.

Current specs:
Tank: 60P 
Lighting: 110W Pc 10k & 6500k 2hrs in the morning and 6hrs at night
Filtration: Ehiem 2215
Ferts: Light E.I.
Co2: Nano Diffuser 2bps on only during the night 1.5 hrs before the light comes on and goes out 1hr before the lights go off
Plants:
nana peite 
Tripfolia
Glosso
Dawrf Hair Grass
Fissidens
Trident
Needleleaf
Mini Peilia 
Flame Moss
Christmas Moss
Rose Moss
Mini Bolbitis
I believe thats it im probably missing a few I have a few moss screens growing for a new tank im setting up.
oh wait red root floaters edged to a corner 
LIve Stock:
Rummy Noses x11
Cardinal tetras x6
Black Phatom Tetra x2
buterfly loach x1
Otto x3
Rili shrimp x?? too many to count
CRS/CBS x10?

no real alge problems except for the tips of the needle leafs that are at the surface


----------

